# My new savage beast!



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, I've started to keep piranhas since this year!
It's amazing! I didin't know about them before and found they are great fishes!

Now, I keep a diamond rhombeus and a giant yellow piranha



Today, I introduce my lovely Giant yellow(Pygocentrus ternetzi)
Please give me your opinions and compliments! LOL


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

the shop up the road is selling black piranhas!

but i no longer have a big tank!:censor:

i've been wanting a black piranha for ages!


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

HABU said:


> the shop up the road is selling black piranhas!
> 
> but i no longer have a big tank!:censor:
> 
> i've been wanting a black piranha for ages!


I've started to keep Piranhas and it's great! 
I found them fantastic! 

Well, basically I prefer Serrasalmus family, especially diamond rhombeus, 
however I had a bit cheating to Pigocentrus!LOL 
Well, look at this Ternetzi! Don't you think s/he's wonderful? 
S/he's absolutely "something special" specimen!


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi Yusu! nice to see you posting again...hope you are well, I love piranhas...used to keep red bellied myself,.......that was until I got my tilapia butterkofferi...he was the best fish I have ever kept! and if I ever have room for a nice big tank again I will DEFINITELY be getting another TB!!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

good eating too!


----------



## marktheglass (Mar 24, 2012)

*Piranha*

Nice fish, got a 650l community tank and i fancy a change, you got me thinking.........:2thumb:


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

hello all you fish lovers
thank u for ur comments

i've fallen love with piranha!

Well, basically I prefer Serrasalmus family to Pigocentrus family, especially diamond rhombeus(i will post my diamond rhom later)
however I had a bit cheating to Pigocentrus!LOL 

look at this Ternetzi! Don't you think s/he's wonderful? 
S/he's absolutely "something special" specimen! lol


----------

